# Lamb stew with anasazi beans.



## pmeheran (Jul 21, 2012)

My wife and I are up here in Colorado tending to her brother.  Today I decided to make a lamb stew using anasazi beans.  The beans are related to pintos, but cook a little quicker and are creamier.  If you want to know what they look like, you might try googling it and select images, or go to rancho gordo.  We have some basil, oregano, thyme and rosemary growing.  I browned the lamb with olive oil and dusted it with unsalted Cavender's greek seasoning just to be lazy.  Later I added crushed garlic, diced 1015 sweet onion and chunks of paddy pan squash [they are sort of wheel shaped]. In a while I will pick basil, thyme, oregano and rosemary to go into the stew.  The final things will be a dash of cumin, and chopped new mexico green chilis.  I promise to take gas-x and zantac, since I am quite allergic to the chilis.  Oh well, such is life.  Later folks.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

sounds really good, pm. i love all kinds of lamb stew.

since lamb is prohibitively expensive for my parents, i often make them various kinds of lamb stew for freezer meals. an irish stew, a french stew, and a turkish one.

i'll have to dabble with your recipe to make a new fusion greek/southwest one. thanks.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

Buon Girono,

It is 90 degrees Farenheit = 32 Centigrade in Pulgia, Italia, however, your lamb stew sounds delightful and aromatic ... 

Shall put it on the Autumn List. We love to have milk fed baby lamb from the Abruzzi Italian Mountain Shepherds and / or when in Spain, from Valladolid or Segovia ( lechazo or lechal ) ... I prepare a whole milk fed baby lamb every Easter Sunday ... 

I probably shall employ Tolosa, Navarra Pinto Beans or Alubias Blancas which are Grown in Spain ... 


Have lovely Sunday,
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2012)

i will be using lamb flown directly in from the great volcanic mountains of central illinois, and the wonderful kearney kidney bean, grown in the cast fields of natural gas tanks of the jersey coast.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

P. Meheran, Buonasera, 

Where are Anasazi beans from ? I shall have to google it ... 

Have nice Sunday,
Margi.


----------

